# Sarah Pencil scetch in Photoshop



## mannella

I have been experimenting with drawings and painting in Photoshop and here is one of my Grandaughter--Lenny


----------



## EOS_JD

Great work. I saw a painting on another post and stated there I've seen some amazing work on photoshop and corel photopaint.  I'd love to be able to do this. Sadly I can't even draw a stick man!!!


----------



## zigzaggzoom

It seems the real pencil work, and if it is real then I really impressed by the drawing and I would like to appreciate the art. I think the pencil art looks more better then the real one picture.


----------



## matie1138

looks lovely, it's interesting how you emphasized her little mouth and eyes


----------



## photoguru

Nice, did you use a sketchpad of some sort ?


----------



## Robin Usagani

Or... you can cheat a little.  Take a picture and overlay it lightly.  Then you know where to draw


----------



## Camatic_Eye

All I can say is WOW!! IMPRESSIVE!!


----------



## CCericola

You should check out ArtRage or Painter.


----------

